
Native Esperanto Speaker – Esperanto, a Natural Language (Part 2) - batisteo
https://stelachiamnurkritikas.wordpress.com/2018/02/13/native-esperanto-speaker-esperanto-a-natural-language-part-2/
======
throwaway7645
I actually read this recently...very interesting. I've learned a bit of
Esperanto myself and if anyone is wondering, yes it is really easy to learn.
My grasp of Esperanto grammar and vocabulary is significantly stronger than
Spanish despite years of formal instruction in high school. Knowing a single
word like "dento" for "tooth" tells me the place where a dentist works by
adding "ejo" to the end and what a dentist is called by adding "isto" to the
end of tooth. I still have a lot to learn, but a few root words gets you a lot
of mileage with Esperanto.

Back to the article. It's always interesting how these families work that meet
at Esperanto events. Hungarian is an extremely challenging language, so it
sounds like her French father could only fully communicate with them in
Esperanto. I bet your fluency goes up fast. I'm curious if there are words her
parents had to invent if there isn't an Eaperanto word. I guess you could
always describe a computer repairman some other way by adding electric-
machine-fixer-man together or something like that...I'm sure this happens in
other conlangs too.

